# Como construir un radar casero?



## Martini

Hola alguien de casualidad me puede asesorar en como construir un radar casero?

Quisiera saber si puedo localizar personas a menos de 10 k con un par de circuitos jeje se me ocurre un pequeño transmisor de radio y seguir la señal pero no se como hacer el rastreador de la señal o tal vez usando un transmisor con una brújula y transmita la dirección según su ubicación. 

Gracias


----------



## sangreaztk

Usar un pequeño transmisor y un receptor con una buena antena es una excelente idea.
Tambien puedes construir un sonar con un speaker -bocina- su correspondiente circuito y un osciloscopio, busca en saint google para mayor información


----------



## Fogonazo

En realidad se emplea una antena de muy baja ganacia.
Una buena captara señales indeseables que pueden llegar a "Tapar" las señal que buscas.

Lo que se hace es poner 2 dipolos de 1/4 de onda separados a 1/4 de onda, esto los hace muy direccionales pero de muy baja ganancia.

"Busca caceria del zorro" Es una practica de radioaficionados de encontrar un pequeño transmisor escondido rastreando por triangulacion su señal.

Este es un transmisor "Baliza" en 27 MHz

http://www.lw3ewz.com.ar/modules.php?name=News&file=print&sid=457 

Lo recepcionas con un equipo de BC


Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

A ver si este esquema te da una idea del tipo de antena.
No es la misma frecuencia que el emisor.

http://www.lw3ewz.com.ar/modules.php?name=News&file=print&sid=74


----------



## voluntad

Bueno, acabo de llegar al foro ya que no se sobre de electronica. Estoy mas en la informática/programacion. Lo que quiero es hacer un radar casero,supongo que es algo asi: 
*envio de señal desde radar en una direccion 
*rebote de señal desde el objetivo 
*la direccion ya la sabemos, solo se calcula la distancia 


Mis preguntas: 
-que tipo de señales debe enviar el "radar"? como crear de modo casero un transmisor que las envie? 
-que deberia tener el objetivo para que las señales enviadas solo reboten en el? 

Espero que puedan ayudarme, y podamos hacerlo entre todos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Armar un radar "Casero" con el metodo tradicional de microondas me parece de alto riesgo, con seria posibilidad de terminar con el cerebro "Frito".
Tal vez se podria intentar algo con ultra-sonido, tipo ecografia


----------



## voluntad

gracias por responder Fogonazo, veo que sos el unico que tiene ganas de cooperar.
Por lo que se el ultra-sonido funciona mediante el rebote de ondas sonoras.
*son lo mismo las ondas sonoras y las de radio?
*el ultra-sonido rebotaria en todo lo que se interponga en el camino de la ondas? se podria lograr que solo rebote en el receptor del radar?
Nuevamente gracias por cooperar. Espero tu respuesta.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

de cuanto alcance estamos hablando?. que queremos mirar, o detectar? que tamaño tiene que tener? la interfas grafica  ( como vamos a ver ) de que tipo tendria que ser?

PD: Comparto con ud. Microondas mmm ( estoy pensando en un magnetron, jajaja) . El ojo humano posee las caracteristicas de coccion del huevo, jaja   . Tendria que ser un comienzo humilde con ultra sonido tipo dopler.


----------



## voluntad

En cuanto al alcance diria partir de un corto alcance y luego ir mejorando. La idea creo que seria detectar un receptor (que tambien tendriamos que crear). El tamaño no creo que importe, creo mas importante el costo.
Por ultimo, el tema de la interfas grafica, creo que podriamos programar en c por el hecho de que tendriamos acceso a crear los drivers necesarios.
Que creen uds?


----------



## Fogonazo

El principio seria algo como el de las ecografias de uso medico, un pulso ultrasonico de alta energia se envia en una direccion, rebota, se capta y algo lo interpreta el rebote del mismo en intensidad y face.
Para optimizar, el pulso se deveria enviar direccionalmente (Igual que el radar tradicional) mediante un transductor que gire, o que "barra" un angulo, esto en sincronia con el detector


----------



## KARAPALIDA

el ultra-sonido rebotaria en todo lo que se interponga en el camino de la ondas? se podria lograr que solo rebote en el receptor del radar? 

 No entiendo bien que quisiste decir, pero el sonido rebota contra cualquier objeto si es que este no lo absorve, la principal diferencia estre las ondas de radio y el susodicho ultrasonido claro esta es el medio de propagacion.  

 Las ondas electromagneticas traspasan los objetos comunes reflejandose mejor en los elementos metalicos ( al radar lo inventaron para detectar aviones)

 Entonces con radio , tendriamos un alcance mayor a la habitacion donde se encontrara nuestro artefacto, dependiendo de la potencia y frecuencia de transmision de los pulsos, por el contrario con Usonido solo nos limitariamos al primer obstaculo que encontrara en su camino en este caso la habitacion donde estamos ( si estamos en una habitacion).

Aparte a la hora de medir los pulsos hay una gran diferencia ( Gran complicacion) en la velocidad de propagacion del sonido y las microondas ( medir el tiempo que tarda en ir volver el eco)


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Veo que tengo un error de concepto 
 Ud quiere que solo la posision de un objeto sea detectada?


----------



## voluntad

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Veo que tengo un error de concepto
> Ud quiere que solo la posision de un objeto sea detectada?



Exacto. Que el radar detecte la posicion de un determinado receptor. Por eso no creo que funcione con el ultrasonido ya que el sonido rebotaria en todo los objetos que esten en su camino, creo. Como se podria hacer que lo que emitimos solo rebote en en ese receptor del cual queremos saber la posicion?


----------



## Luis F

Y si el objeto que queremos ubicar emite el sonido y nosotros lo rastreamos?


----------



## voluntad

Pero como calculamos la distancia?


----------



## Fogonazo

En efecto el sonido "rebota" en todo, pero no de igual manera, insisto con lo de las ecografias, si todo reflejara el sonido de igual forma no se podrian "ver" imagenes con este metodo.
Respecto a distancia, se mide el retraso del sonido reflejado respecto del pulso enviado y se calcula (Por velocidad de propagacion del sonido).

voluntad: Creo que es momento de que nos des algo mas de data de tu idea o proyecto


----------



## KARAPALIDA

que tan exacta debe ser la posision? en donde se mueve el objeto? que tan grande es el objeto? que velocidad tiene si se mueve?

La distancia se calcula con la potencia de las emiciones (supongamosla constantes) menor potencia mayor distancia, pero el tema es que no puede ser direccional (porque no sabemos hacia donde va a quedar mirando cuando se mueva (no se que tipo de movimiento tendra )),
no se si se puede hacer sonido omnidireccional, suponiendo que si, depende donde se mueva tendriamos demaciados reflejos, ahora con radio seria mas fasil en ese caso, pero si el movimiento es en un entorno fijo, se podria hacer un cuadrilatero de sensores, antenas o lo que fuese ( por triangulacion)y ahi realmente tendriamos mas presision en la deteccion.
Necesito mas datos (tambien podria ser por luz) todo depende . Saludos


----------



## voluntad

Perdon, voy a tratar de ser mas especifico, pero entiendan que no se sobre electronica por eso lo que escribo suena tan vago.
En un comienzo esta idea de rastrear algo me surgio hace unos dias viendo una pelicula. Lo primero que se me ocurrio fua la triangulacion, pero segui investigando un poco y me parecio que era mejor lo de un radar tipo radio faro(creo que se llama asi). Osea, lo que yo entiendo por eso es:
*nuestro radar envia señales en una sola direccion
*si nuestro receptor se encuentra en esa linea, recibe la señal, la amplifica y la devuelve en la misma direccion
*calculamos el tiempo que tardo la señal en ir y volver, y luego calculamos la distancia.
*el radar tiene que girar 360º 
Despues el tema del software es otra cosa, pero quiero que me ayuden en la parte de la electronica. 
Poniendo como meta incial un radio de 100Mt
-que tipo de ondas utilizar? como crear el emisor?
-como crear el receptor? como hacer que amplifique la señal a devolver para que esta llegue?
-como hacer para que solo nuestro receptor devuelva la señal?

Espero haber sido un poco mas especifico, por favor si ven algo mal corrijanme, perdon si no me explico bien.
Con inteligencia y, sobretodo, voluntad lo vamos a lograr.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Para que el receptor amplifique detecte de que lugar vino la señal y la vuelva a trasmitir (estodo un laburo) que se traspasa a $$$

 Seria algo complejo el tratamiento de la señal (jajaja menos mal que no soy el programador)
pero podrias hacer un radar ( de ultra sonido ) y analizando (prueba y error) generar una firma  analogica de tu objeto, ya sea por tamaño, forma, material, ETC ( Tendra unas caracteristicas especiales ( si no las tiene vas a tener que hacerlas) las cuales te van a servir para detectar que ese es tu objeto. Cuanto mayor sea la frecuencia mayor sera los detalles que conseguiras.
Desde ya te digo que no es nada sencillo, ni siquiera conseguir los transductores(parlantes y microfonos) ultrasonicos, y me parese que en cuanto al circuito deberias empeasar por ahi.

Ahora no seria mas fasil con luz y que tu objeto este pintado de algun color o tenga algun tipo de refractante entonceas te ahorras el tener que detectarlo, porque asi el sera practicamente el unico que refleje la señal y solo bastara medir los tiempos de retardo (eco)


----------



## voluntad

Entonces no hay forma de enviar una señal y que solo nuestro receptor devuelva la señal?


----------



## Eduardo

Voluntad, si este fuera un foro de informática y alguien se presentara pidiendo asesoramiento porque quiere hacer un sistemita de administracion para su negocio. Pero declara (y se evidencia) que no entiende nada de informática, que lo suyo es abogacia especialista en derecho penal. 
Que consejo le darias?


----------



## voluntad

No te enojes Edu, pero mi idea era trabajar en conjunto cada uno aplicando lo que sabe.
Pero no empecemos con un hilo de peleas, vayamos para adelante no para atras.


----------



## Eduardo

Me salio de adentro, te pido disculpas.

Respecto a este tema, no es algo sencillo como pareces estar convencido. 
El radar tipico trabaja en la region de microondas, ese rango de frecuencias se ha desvalorizado a nivel informaciónrmatico y popular porque con cualquier placa wifi barata o cualquier telefono inalambrico lo cubre, pero son frecuencias muy dificiles a nivel aficionado y aun profesional, en general cualquier sistema de transmision/recepcion es delicado, y los problemas aumentan con la frecuencia , ya pasando de 40MHz no es para cualquiera (me incluyo en esa categoria).
Vos podes copiar circuitos de transmisores y receptores con un par de transistores, pero que te funcione bien, para tener un alcance aceptable acorde a la potencia en juego no es nada facil sin tener experiencia en RF, porque no solo depende del esquema electronico, tambien del acoplamiento de antena, del acoplamiento entre etapas y de la disposicion fisica de los componentes.

Trabajar con el eco en el objeto, no importa si es ultrasonido o microonda, tiene el problema que la señal reflejada es siempre una miseria (objeto chico y lejos), te obliga a que el emisor genere  un pulso muy corto (microsegundos) de algunas decenas/cientos de watios (en los radares militares son megavatios) y el receptor tenga una sensibilidad de puta madre.

Si el objeto es activo de la naturaleza que sea (manda una señal en forma periodica) la cosa es mas viable pero no por eso sencilla.   Jamas te va a resultar un circuito estilo Pablin donde con poca plata y unos cyberconsejos funcione.


----------



## Fogonazo

> y el receptor tenga una sensibilidad de *puta madre*.



A cuantos dBW equivalen.

Lo de las microondas, lo considero muy descartado, algunos de los determinantes de esta opinion.
Peligrosidad (Consultar historia del horno microondas).
Si la gente duda de los riesgos de las antenas de telefonia celular que trabajan con algunos W, que pasaria con una emision de miles de W, suficientes para fritar a alguien.
Tecnologia complicada (Mas bien imposible)
Algunos elementos NO existen comercialmente por ejemplo la valvula esclusa de entrada al receptor.
Trabajar con guias de ondas es insufrible.

La unica forma de medir la distancia es midiendo el retraso o desfasaje de la señal emitida respecto de la reflejada.
Cualquier sistema de re-envio tendra un tiempo de reaccion que afectara la medicion.

Si el objeto al que se le quiere medir la distancia es propio, se podria ver de implementar algo con laser, pero seguimos con la alta tecnologia, ademas de que el objeto debe quedar visible y enfocado para "rebotar" el haz de luz.


----------



## Eduardo

> A cuantos dBW equivalen.


Es como potencia PMPO y potencia RMS, esta se mide en dBPM ;-)


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Asi es la cosa y asi estamos, bueno que tan factible es hacer algo que funcione medianamente como un radar ( detecte a groso modo objetos en un principio quietos y de un tamaño considerable) sin tener que hacer un gran despliegue de habilidades y tecnicas de fabricacion digamos parchando, juntando, modificando cosas fabricadas ( digamos economicas y o de fasil adquisicion) tratando en lo posible de no entrar en diseños tan complejos en principio. 

Las partes basicas serian : corrijanmen si me equivoco. (no la ortografia jajaja)

1) un emisor de pulsos de alguna indole. Caracteristicas a convenir
2) algun medio de focalizar y hacer el barrido de la zona a detectar. tambien a convenir
3) un conmutador entre transmisor y reseptor talvez puedan estar separados. a convenir
4) Aondicionador de señal recibida (amplificador, atenuador, corrector, etc). a convenir
5) algun tipò de sincronizador entre la señal que se transmite y la recibida con respecto a la  posicion del direccionador  
6) procesamiento digital de la señal ( es la unica forma que me imagino, antes integraban,  sumaban y todo con op, yo paso no se uds
7) alguna forma de hacer grafica la señal de salida.

espero las correcciones del caso y continuamos. saludos


----------



## voluntad

Es verdad gente, en un principio crei que no era tan dificil, crei que copiando algunos circuitos se podia lograr pero veo que no es asi, debo pedir disculpas por eso.
Por otro lado, es posible hacer lo que pone KARAPALIDA en el post de arriba o tambien se complica?
Espero que sigamos debatiendo y no se abandone el tema. 
Hasta luego.


----------



## Fogonazo

Aplicando el metodo de emision y recepcion del rebote, te llegara una "Pelota" de información, de la cual habra que ir despellejando la información.
Para clarificar esta, habria que hubicar un monton de detectores del rebote como para tener mas datos incluso poder triangular los origenes de los rebotes.

Me imagino el programa de analicis de esta información y me provoca dolor de cabeza.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo

voluntad dijo:
			
		

> Es verdad gente, en un principio crei que no era tan dificil, crei que copiando algunos circuitos se podia lograr pero veo que no es asi, debo pedir disculpas por eso.
> Por otro lado, es posible hacer lo que pone KARAPALIDA en el post de arriba o tambien se complica?


Lo que puso KARAPALIDA es precisamente lo que dijo, las partes basicas. Pero son basicas porque  son cada uno de los bloques que formarian un radar, no porque cada una sea sencilla de implementar. 
Hacer equipo copiando circuitos que no se comprenden tiene los mismos inconvenientes que hacer un sistema copiando rutinas que no se comprenden.

No hace falta que te disculpes por creer que era algo sencillo, esto no es nada mas que el cumplimiento riguroso de las leyes de Murphy,  "Cuando la persona no maneja el tema, sus apreciaciones son siempre  opuestas a la realidad", en otras palabras: No emboca una.
Esta ley es aplicable a cualquier disciplina, desde la electronica y la informática hasta el deporte y la politica.

En el rubro servicios, basicamente se dan tres situaciones:

* El cliente tiene un problema y esta convencido que la solucion es simple e inmediata ==> En realidad es un mediano quilombo que va a demorar bastante mas de lo que cree.

* El cliente tiene un problema y esta convencido que la solucion es de complejidad media-baja y entre analisis, pruebas y elaboracion va a demorar dos meses ==> En realidad es una monstruosidad con especificaciones absurdas donde algunos elementos ni existen, y que despues de tal vez un año de reniegue ni siquiera funcione como se esperaba.

* El cliente tiene un problema y esta convencido que la solucion representa un verdadero desafio tecnologico e intelectual,  hace la consulta temeroso de no poder afrontar el costo sideral que tendra el proyecto ==>  En realidad es una pelotudez grande como una casa. Momento que debemos aprovechar, porque con  poco esfuerzo conseguimos la satisfaccion total del cliente al darle en corto plazo EXACTAMENTE lo que vino a buscar, o sea, la solucion de su problema a un precio altisimo.


----------



## voluntad

Osea que no lo podemos hacer.
Tema cerrado?


----------



## KARAPALIDA

me parece que tampoco tendriamos que ser tan extremistas, si bien es complicado, llegar a algo que sea presiso, chico y totalmente confiable, me parece que rebuscandosela un poco algo se podra hacer, sera tosco y capas que inutil, algo ahunque sea remotamente sercano a lo que se plantea se puede llegar a armar.

Hoy jugando con  mi detector de control remoto y un controlsito de un DVD (infrarrojo), apuntando hacia distintas partes se notaba el cambio de intencidad en la señal recibida, si bien el control  no es direccional es detector si digamos unos 30º realmente se diferencia de algo digamos a 1 metro y algo a 3m ( el detector solo deja pasar pulsos) ahora nos si lo que se notaba era intenciadad o un cambio en la frecuencia de los pulsos del control. 

Ahora me vino la pregunta no hay algo asi para las personas no videntes, seria bastante bueno un detector aunque mas no sea de objetos sercanos. mañana sigo esperimntado ya con tester en mano, 

PD: La frecuencia efecto dopler solo  es con movimiento horizontal o hacia adelante y atras tambien?


----------



## Eduardo

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> me parece que tampoco tendriamos que ser tan extremistas, si bien es complicado, llegar a algo que sea presiso, chico y totalmente confiable, me parece que rebuscandosela un poco algo se podra hacer, sera tosco y capas que inutil, algo ahunque sea remotamente sercano a lo que se plantea se puede llegar a armar.


No te creas, las aspiraciones de Voluntad son detectar a 100m de distancia "para empezar",  no aclara si el objeto a detectar es grillo-gato-persona-auto, si camina o vuela o que clase de objetos tiene alrededor, ni la mas importante: la precision minima necesaria.  
En lugar de eso, propone un brainstorming, donde el ira evaluando las propuestas y guiando a los participantes. Y asi alcanzar hipoteticamente la solucion sin que nadie adivine para que es eso y le pueda cagar el invento.


> Hoy jugando con  mi detector de control remoto y un controlsito de un DVD (infrarrojo), apuntando hacia distintas partes se notaba el cambio de intencidad en la señal recibida, si bien el control  no es direccional es detector si digamos unos 30º realmente se diferencia de algo digamos a 1 metro y algo a 3m ( el detector solo deja pasar pulsos) ahora nos si lo que se notaba era intenciadad o un cambio en la frecuencia de los pulsos del control.


A esas distancias es totalmente viable, anda bien en interiores y en exteriores necesita un poco de refinamiento por la luz solar (se superpone un infrarrojo bastante alto)


> Ahora me vino la pregunta no hay algo asi para las personas no videntes, seria bastante bueno un detector aunque mas no sea de objetos sercanos. mañana sigo esperimntado ya con tester en mano,


Eso ya aparecio en version ultrasonica hace como 20 años en aquel programa australiano "Hacia el mañana" ("Beyond 2000"), siempre sacaban novedades tecnologicas que jamas le pudieron vender a nadie. 
Si existe en el mercado y si seria util comparado con el baston y el perro habria que preguntarle a un ciego 


> PD: La frecuencia efecto dopler solo  es con movimiento horizontal o hacia adelante y atras tambien?


Es con la componente del movimiento en direccion emisor-receptor,  acercandose aumenta la frecuencia y alejandose disminuye.

Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

ok eduardo comparto con Ud. 

Pero realmente tengo ganas de Hacer algo asi como un radar primitivo, me dejo muy sorprendido un radar anti tropa (humanos detectaba el aparatito, capas que vacas tambien .jaja)  que vi en una exposicion de comandos de la armada ( viejo como todas las cosas en Argentina) y me quede con la duda si usaba microondas, porque la "antena era algo asi como un pedazo de parabolica de 2cm de espesor y de un radio de no mas de 40cm sin foco ni guia de ondas ni nada. como si fuese la misma parabolica el sensor 
y llegaba auna central de no mas de 40 x 10 x 30   las baterias van a fuera ,  y la salida eran unos auriculares. ( segun ellos eran micro ondas....) 

En fin parece que es muy escabroso el tema.


----------



## tiopepe123

Parece una cavidad gunplexer, o sea un microondas autooscilante, muy utilizado antiguamente en sistemas de antirobo, mira en ebay si encuentras alguno.
Creo recordar hace poco se a publicado un articulo sobre un radar para medir la velocidad de los coches como el de la policia con una de estas cavidades y modulando la señal.


Otra forma de plantearse un radar
http://hackedgadgets.com/2008/02/09/sweeping-radar-system-using-a-gp2d120-ir-sensor/

Aunque es de poco alcance, de unos cuantos centimetros.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Que haces tiopepe gracias por la aclaracion. 
Che eso lo buscaste o tenes educacion formal al respecto, podrias tirarte unas ideas para simplificar o mejor dicho descomplicar un poco este tema jajaja.
 este era de 1KM 

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123

Con estas cavidades como mucho unas decenas de metros, yo tengo una de estas por eso me fije.
No creo que alcancen tanto tereno, funcionan por un principio regenerativo por lo que la sensibilidad viene dada por el propio diodo.

En cuanto a educacion formal es de industriales y por tanto no es mi tema, eso si esteoria claro.

Aunque no logro recordar donde lei sobre el tema, lo siento.


----------



## voluntad

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> No te creas, las aspiraciones de Voluntad son detectar a 100m de distancia "para empezar",  no aclara si el objeto a detectar es grillo-gato-persona-auto, si camina o vuela o que clase de objetos tiene alrededor, ni la mas importante: la precision minima necesaria.
> En lugar de eso, propone un brainstorming, donde el ira evaluando las propuestas y guiando a los participantes. Y asi alcanzar hipoteticamente la solucion sin que nadie adivine para que es eso y le pueda cagar el invento.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dije "100Mt para empezar" porque si decia 1 Mt temia que me dijeran: "para hacer eso no hagamos nada", quiza les parecia poco ambicioso.
> No importa si es grillo-gato-persona-auto, a lo que voy es a que se haga un "receptor" que sea rastreado por el radar. Si le ponemos el "receptor" en el collar a un gato entonces rastreariamos el gato, si se lo pegamos en la espalda al grillo rastreariamos al grillo y si lo ponemos en el baul del autorastreamos el auto(me entienden lo que quiero decir? que el radar rastree ese "receptor" que habria que crear).
> *"asi alcanzar hipoteticamente la solucion sin que nadie adivine para que es eso y le pueda cagar el invento."*, no pretendo que hagan un super trabajo para mi y despues usarlo para mis "malevolos" fines de conquistar el mundo. Ademas ya pedi disculpas (al que haya ofendido)
> por pensar que era facil.
> 
> P.D: entonces es posible hacerlo? aunque sea muy primitivo
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## Eduardo

voluntad dijo:
			
		

> Dije "100Mt para empezar" porque si decia 1 Mt temia que me dijeran: "para hacer eso no hagamos nada", quiza les parecia poco ambicioso.


No, la distancia de deteccion util y el error de posicion admisible los determina la aplicacion, algo  hasta el momento totalmente desconocido.
Ademas, poco ambicioso seria detectar la posicion en un radio de 1m con error de 50cm, asi como seria muy ambicioso detectar en un radio de 1m con error de 0.1mm



> No importa si es grillo-gato-persona-auto, a lo que voy es a que se haga un "receptor" que sea rastreado por el radar. Si le ponemos el "receptor" en el collar a un gato entonces rastreariamos el gato, si se lo pegamos en la espalda al grillo rastreariamos al grillo y si lo ponemos en el baul del autorastreamos el auto(me entienden lo que quiero decir? que el radar rastree ese "receptor" que habria que crear).


Para un radar rastrear un "receptor" es lo mismo que rastrear una piedra. Vos lo que queres decir es un "receptor" que devuelva la señal, o sea, un transmisor-receptor, y te crees que los circuitos sintonizados de la cadena transmisor-receptor-transmisor-receptor tienen respuesta muchisimo mas rapida que la propagacion de la onda. 



> P.D: entonces es posible hacerlo? aunque sea muy primitivo


Lo unico viable enchufando modulos es comprarte un GPS + un juego de transmisor y receptor.
Es mucho para el gato?...  Entonces poneselo al auto y competile a LoJack.


----------



## voluntad

Bueno, entonces no se puede hacer


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Yo digo que si se puede lo que voluntad quiere no es tan descabellado

Por ejemplo podria ser para empesar un infrarrojo (luego pasaria a un laser y por ultimo a radio, haciendo una unidad que gire y tenga un sensor de posision digamos un placa con escobilla cortada cada 20º (como una piza) entonces sabriamos la posicion angular con 18 posiciones (pueden ser mas claro) en la cual estaria montado un emisor de infrarrojo que emita un tono por cada posicion de la piza. el receptor tendria un detector infrarrojo con un 556 detectando el tono en ese momento dispararia algun transmisor de radio ( digamos un mic fm) y en la piza se detecta esa señal la cual podriamos medir tipo vumetro dandonos una 
medicion aprox de la distancia del objeto.

Obviamente que esto es burdo y hay que ver que tanto se puede medir, pero que mas o menos de donde viene la señal creo que vamos a saber.

PD: manda ya al gimnacio al gato porque calculo un aparato con bateria y todo de mas de 300G jajaja


----------



## KARAPALIDA

este radar piza jajaja solo es viable para objetos que no superen los 500Kh. Ojo jajajaa


----------



## Eduardo

Ese metodo que decis es una variacion del VOR y el LORAN (ver google navegacion VOR LORAN), que obviamente funciona,  pero que no se lo vas a poder colgar a un gato en el cuello ni van a ser dos cajitas de mierda como sueña Voluntad.


----------



## voluntad

Ante todo gracias KARAPALIDA por ponerle ganas y confio en vos, no creo que sea tan descabellado.
"pero que no se lo vas a poder colgar a un gato en el cuello ni van a ser dos cajitas de mierda como sueña Voluntad", no importa si es gigante o pesa 23Kg. Creo que tenes un concepto erroneo de mi, no soy para nada pretencioso.
Espero que no se corte.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Muy interesante http://www.servisystem.com.ar/doppler1.html


----------



## Tomasito

Estoy completamente seguro de haber leído un artículo en la revista Hobby (Argentina, década del '30), donde se describia detalladamente la construcción de un Radar Valvular (léase, que funciona con valvulas al vacío) con "elementos faciles de conseguir" y de facil realización.
Me acuerdo que no era algo de mucha envergadura (algo de 6 valvulas usaba si no mal recuerdo) y que aseguraban que funcionaba. Supongo que es posible transistorizar el circuito sin demasiadas complicaciones.

Tendría que buscar la revista, lo que pasa es que tengo la colección completa (más de 300 revistas), y se podrán imaginar que revistas de 70 años mucho no se las puede tocar porque se rompen fácil. También quiero encontrar una lámpara de rayos x "con una bobina de ford T, papel aluminio y una lámpara de 110v" que las fotografías mostraban que funcionaba bien :mrgreen: (se veía una fotografía de los huesos de la mano del autor). Es una revista, si bien viejita, MUY interesante, y lo mejor de todo ARGENTINA señores.

Voy a ver si en un tiempo busco la revista y la escaneo!



Salu2!


----------



## electrodan

Como dice fogonazo, triangulación de señal. Un transmisor (objeto a rastrear) y dos o mas receptores con antenas direccionales.
A este método también se le llama radiogoniometría, miren estos links.
http://www.qsl.net/eb1hbk/taller/radiogonio.html
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiogoniómetro


----------



## asherar

Yo he posteado hoy una consulta en la sección "Emisor y receptor, que alcancen unos 300 metros" sin saber que estaba este hilo abierto. 

Veo que ya ha sido analizado el problema bastante en profundidad 
pero nadie menciona los modulitos WEN-SHIN. Será que son tan berreta? 
Hay otras marcas más chetas (prestigiosas, cool, elegantes) !
Yo los he usado para transmitir un bit y con una antena (cable pelado) de 30 cm.
En ese caso alcanzaba a no más de 10 m.

Comento que la aplicación es *detectar cuándo un ómnibus de larga distancia se viene 
encima de otro* en especial cuando el chofer se ha dormido. 


La idea es básicamente: 
Un emisor-receptor _bastante direccionales _ están ubicados en el techo. 
Este sistema emite un pulso periodicamente y mide lo que llega de reflejo.
Si viene un micro en contra (un ómnibus, no un PIC), la señal _debería ser notable_.
Lo que sigue es elemental. El sistema le avisa al chofer, y si este se ha dormido no responde. 
Pasados 2 segundos el sistema hace sonar la bocina y comienza a frenar al micro llevándolo 
ligeramente hacia la banquina. Esto se debe calcular según la velocidad  y la distancia 
disponible antes del choque. 

Para mi es de bastante interés. Viajo a menudo. 
Yo no sé como hacerlo. No me importa si es luz, RF, UHF, uW, ni la longitud de onda, 
ni el método a emplear. Incluso no me importa que lo venda otro. 
Lo tiro al foro para ver si tiene implementación viable. 
Mucha gente se muere en esos choques, que tal vez podrían evitarse.

Piensen que en uno e los micros podrían ir viajando Uds. 

Gracias por leer.


----------



## MaMu

Yo pregunto, porque no medir la distancia y linealizarla a la velocidad del móvil?
Hacer una telemetría del obstaculo y calcular una alarma prudencial, de activación variable y horaria, y procesarla en base a la velocidad. Eso si evitaria accidentes. Ni hablar si se monitorea el freno.

Si el chocer, va 100 km/h detecta un obstaculo proximo, en un tiempo determinado, existe una posibilidad de impacto, mientras que si se produce lo mismo a una velocidad inferior, quizas 5km/h, el sistema reconoce que no hay posibilidad de impacto, puesto a que esta frenando, por ende, el chofer no se ha quedado dormido.

Digo esto porque la función radar, se utiliza para medir la distancia entre un objetivo y el punto central de radio, lo cual, indica claramente su presencia, por eso se dice que "detecta".


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Para mi,es mas complicado el analicis de la señal reflejada, que el transmisor- receptor, ahora habria que ver que disposiciones legales hay con respecto a las frecuensias que se pueden usar, al igual si se puede usar un laser, ultrasonido me parece que no seria factible porque necesitas bastante distancia de deteccion, para poder tener una alarma temprana y no un pitido antes del tortazo.

Por ahi seria mejor "ver" la ruta  y analizar la imagen, me parece igual de complicado que analizar una señal tipo radar. Saludos


----------



## asherar

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Por favor MaMu no escribas varios mensajes seguidos cuando puedes usar Editar. Gracias
> PD: jua jua jua es broma, un poco de su propia medicina.



No, no ... ahora entiendo. 
Lo que quiso hacer el moderador es decirnos sutilmente que el tema seguía abierto, a pesar 
de que reclamamos por que se había cerrado. 
El que pasó a moderación era otro tema abierto con la misma idea. 
En fin. Gracias. 

Al tema.
Debe haber alguna homologación de por medio para este tipo de cosas, como todo. 
Pero eso, por el momento no me preocupa. 
Solo, que si de RF se trata, el diseño del conjunto seguro depende de la frecuencia usada.
En ese caso habría que empezar por saber en qué banda se puede trabajar con cierta libertad. 
Igualmente la física del asunto me preocupa más que las cuestiones legales. Seguramente, si 
juega a favor de la salud pública seguro que se le puede encontrar un lugar dentro de la ley. 

Un láser debería estar muy bien dirigido, y un dispositivo óptico arriba de un camión que se 
bambolea como los micros del larga distancia, no solo es casi imposible mantener alineado, 
sino que es un peligro y le puede dar en el ojo a alguien. 
Aún con baja potencia puede ser peligroso. Y aunque no sea peligroso, si se ve a simple vista 
no va a ser muy potable para el imaginario popular.

La cuestión de la RF es que en general la potencia que vuelve es poca comparado con lo 
que hay que mandar. En los radares de detección no se sabe de dónde viene el móvil, por 
eso se irradia mucha potencia para todos lados. Cuando algo vuelve se mide lo que se puede. 

En el caso de los micros la situación es más parecida a los radares de seguimiento, donde se 
sabe bien donde está el blanco. En cuanto a un choque frontal la dirección de interés está 
definida con un cierto margen angular. Por lo tanto yo pensé que con alguna frecuencia en el 
rango de la FM se podía mandar suficiente potencia en una dirección bien definida. 

Por lo que se refiere a la intensidad de la señal reflejada, a "grosso modo" depende 
entre otras cosas del tamaño del objeto. Acá se trata de camiones, ómnibus, cosas bien 
grandes. 
Con los autos se complicaría, porque vistos desde el techo del micro y desde cerca, el área 
efectiva de reflexión puede resultar del mismo orden de magnitud del de un camión visto de 
frente desde lejos. Ver figura. Estamos hablando de números que luego habrá que calcular. 

Ayudaría mucho la opinión de alguien que tenga experiencia en RF.


----------



## asherar

Lo anterior es relativo a la *intensidad para la detección*. 
La cuestión de metodología de la detección puede ser un poco complicada. 
En principio, y hasta detectar si viene algo de frente se debería emitir una señal contínua. 
Una vez que se detecta retorno, se debería emitir una serie de pulsos para medir distancia 
por tiempo de vuelo. Con un par de medidas ya se puede estimar la velocidad de acercamiento.
Lo que se está midiendo es la velocidad relativa, que es lo que importa para el posible choque. 
(Saber solo la velocidad del micro en que uno va no sirve porque el otro micro también se mueve.)
Teniendo distancia al objeto y velocidad de acercamiento, ya se tiene todo lo necesario para 
calcular el tiempo estimado para el impacto. 
Dentro de este tiempo se deben implementar las medidas de aviso al conductor, respuesta
de este, o toma del control si lo demás falla. 
Notar que si las trayectorias son paralelas la señal va disminuyendo sola ya que el "blanco" 
se sale del triángulo de captación (ver figura).
Quedan fuera de consideración toda trayectoria estrafalaria o errática que no sea lo suficientemente lineal como para entrar en rango. Además se supone que el otro micro 
tampoco quiere chocar.


----------



## asherar

E incluso el otro micro (ómnibus) puede tener un sistema igual. 
En ese caso la cosa se simplificaría, aunque con alguna contras.

Si cada micro tuviera un emisor normalizado, y emitiera un pulso por segundo, el sistema de 
antichoque solo debería detectar las emisiones de los otros micros más cercanos, en rango. 
No habría que andar emitiendo permanentemente para detectar presencia. Gastaría menos energía. 

Eso sí: se perdería la independencia del sistema. Para que funcione todos deben llevarlo 
instalado y en perfectas condiciones. 
La verificación del emisor sería simple. 
La direccionalidad se mantiene ya que si se recibe señal es porque algún móvil está 
apuntando y se nos viene encima. 

Puede haber problema con la superposición de señales de dos móviles cercanos. 
Habrá que diseñar un sistema que separe las señales por velocidad y por distancia. 
Esto discriminaría un móvil lejano que se acerca rápido de otro que está cerca pero 
relativamente quieto. Habría que establecer algún criterio de acción para cada caso. 

Saludos !


----------



## KARAPALIDA

si se normalizar y todos los veiculos de gran porte tuvieran un transmisor la cosa seria relativamente mas fasil con el uso de un GPS, solamente habria que transmitir los datos de la posision y velocidad y cada veiculo podria calcular una trayectoria de colicion.

Pero bue sigamos con la radio nomas, lo escucho atte.


----------



## asherar

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> si se normalizar y todos los veiculos de gran porte tuvieran un transmisor la cosa seria relativamente mas fasil con el uso de un GPS, solamente habria que transmitir los datos de la posision y velocidad y cada veiculo podria calcular una trayectoria de colicion.
> Pero bue sigamos con la radio nomas, lo escucho atte.



Así no vale ! Vamo, vamo, vamo ... ! 
Algun otro que piense no vendría nada mal.
Además por hoy se me terminó la cuerda. 

Lo del GPS ya lo había sugerido yo en algún momento. 
En la india hay un ingeniero que implementó algo así con los trenes (?) usando GPS.  
Parece que el tránsito es tan complicado que de vez en cuando se les van dos 
máquinas por la misma vía y en sentido opuesto. 
Cosa de no creer !

Bueno, una cosita más.

En el caso de detectar reflexión de la señal RF emitida, la longitud de onda debería ser 
bastante corta, al menos una decena de veces MENOR que el diámetro del objeto a detectar. 
Esto es porque si es cercana o mayor que las dimensiones del objeto reflector, lo que 
dispersa para todos lados puede ser mucho más que lo que refleje en la dirección del 
detector. En ese rango se gastaría mucha energía de gusto. 
Lograr buena sensibilidad con economía energética, nos lleva al rango de unos 30 cm o menos. 
Para tener una idea algunos radares militares usan una longitud de onda de unos 
8 mm (mm!). Otros radares son de longitud de onda más larga como 10-12 cm. 
Todo esto es: microondas ! 

Respecto al alcance, para que tenga sentido el alerta debe dar tiempo a maniobrar. 
Yendo típicamente a 100 km/h cada móvil, EN EL PEOR DE LOS CASOS se tienen 200 km/h 
de velocidad relativa. A 500 m de distancia esto da como 9 segundos para efectuar la 
maniobra de desvío. Como mínimo el alcance podría ser de 500 m. Si es más, mejor!

No, ... si quedaba algo de cuerda ... !

Salute !


----------



## MaMu

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Con los autos se complicaría, porque vistos desde el techo del micro y desde cerca, el área efectiva de reflexión puede resultar del mismo orden de magnitud del de un camión visto de frente desde lejos. Ver figura. Estamos hablando de números que luego habrá que calcular.
> Ayudaría mucho la opinión de alguien que tenga experiencia en RF.



El ángulo de detección debe ser proporcional a la velocidad del móvil, por lo que debe ser variable, ya que a mayór velocidad, se necesita mayor distancia de focalización del sensor para dar tiempo a cualquier curso de acción. Se supone que, cuando un vehículo baja la velocidad hay evidencia de obstaculización vial, llamese paso a nivel, semáforo, embotellamiento, etc.. Sigo sosteniendo que la solución debe ser telemétrica y parametrizada. EL problema de utilizar RF es la interferencia ambiente que podría producirse en un momento y lugar determinado de la ruta del móvil, que ocacional y circunstancialmente, sería un enorme hueco en la salvaguarda de vidas, ni hablar de la frecuencia a usar.
Utilizar una barrera IR, IRLaser, lo veo complicado en cuanto a distorición fotosolar y/o fotoelectrica que pueda producirse durante el recorrido, aunque no lo descarto para realizar una medición de distyancia. El ultrasonido es muy bueno, pero se complica cuando el objeto a medir se encuentra en sometido M.R.U. o M.R.U.V.. Habría que buscar, una suerte de sensor capacitivo, donde, haciendo trabajar a este en conjuto con otros pares, se podría llegar a algún tipo de solución, como en la industria, pero a niveles amplificados.
Modelos GPS, seria lo ideal, pero ya estamos hablando de un servicio de envió de señales de posicionamiento, lo cual, dejaría ya ser casero.



			
				KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Por favor MaMu no escribas varios mensajes seguidos cuando puedes usar Editar. Gracias
> 
> PD: jua jua jua es broma, un poco de su propia medicina.



Hahaha me quito el sombrero   

Saludos


----------



## asherar

Qué es lo que querés focalizar ? Una cámara ?

Cómo se implementa la telemetría parametrizada ?

Sabés de algún sistema que se pueda copiar ?

Proponés muchas cosas juntas.


----------



## MaMu

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Qué es lo que querés focalizar ? Una cámara ?



Focalizar el área de sensado, el rango de alcance, definiendo los límites. No habia pensado en una cámara, pero es una buena alternativa a la hora de medir distancias. Hay muchos articulos interesantes que pueden inspirarte, sobre "visión de robot", que actualemente se aplican con camaras CCD. Lo que hay que analizar en este punto, es que radar y objetivo se encontrarán en movimiento, es el punto clave.



			
				Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Cómo se implementa la telemetría parametrizada ?



Por ejemplo, si se utilizan conjuntos de sensores, tener en cuenta la posibilidad de mutting secuencial.



			
				Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Sabés de algún sistema que se pueda copiar ?



Hace no mucho tiempo, habia leido un artículo de medición de distancias y posicionamiento del punto en espacio, y como ejemplo, si mal no recuerdo esta subido a YouTube, de como implementar un medidor de distancia utilizando una webcam y un puntero laser, que, como base de partida para el proyecto tiene buenos puntos.



			
				Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Proponés muchas cosas juntas.



Si, es cierto, a veces me exedo.


----------



## asherar

Me resulta todo muy ambiguo lo tuyo. Gracias pero no me sirve !


----------



## asherar

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> ...El ultrasonido es muy bueno, pero se complica cuando el objeto a medir se encuentra en sometido M.R.U. o M.R.U.V.. Habría que buscar, una suerte de *sensor capacitivo*, donde, haciendo trabajar a este en conjuto con otros pares, se podría llegar a algún tipo de solución, como en la industria, pero a niveles amplificados.
> ... Saludos



Estamos hablando de móviles que inicialmente están a más de 500 m !
Sensor capacitivo ?


----------



## KARAPALIDA

estube chusmeando un poco la matematica del radar y ya me hizo doler la capocha,
no hay forma de esquivarle a las microondas, y ahi se arma el quilombo, jaja no pude hacer andar bien un transmisorcito con dos 2n2222, jajajaja 

Ya estoy desarmandos el microondas.

PD: me parece que me voy a atar un murcielago en la frente.


----------



## MaMu

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> [quote="MaMuHabría que buscar, una suerte de *sensor capacitivo*, donde, haciendo trabajar a este en conjuto con otros pares, se podría llegar a algún tipo de solución, como en la industria, pero a niveles amplificados.


Estamos hablando de móviles que inicialmente están a más de 500 m !
Sensor capacitivo ?[/quote]

Una representación virtual de la situación, una computadora de abordo. Sostengo que implementar un efecto doppler con microondas, puede ser lo más efectivo, pero economicamente no viable. Estamos hablando de un dispositivo más complejo que una pistola para medir velocidad.

Saludos


----------



## asherar

Primero que nada creo que se te mezclaron los BBCodes.

Yendo al tema. Tengo entendido que las pistolas esas andan con ultrasonido. 
La longitud de onda del sonido (en general) también anda en los cm, y por lo tanto 
es apropiada para generar reflexión neta en objetos del tamaño de un vehículo. 

Los de los 500 m es una cuenta de diseño extremo. Si nos acercamos a una curva 
a 30 m este sistema de detección frontal no daría tiempo a nada. En ese caso si el 
chofer se duerme pasa la curva de largo. El problema es si viene por la cuerda *interna*. 

Yo sigo tirando ideas:

Creo que, de usar un método basado en ondas, la cuestión básica es: 
*optimizar un sistema de detección basado en longitudes de onda de hasta 30 cm, 
sean estos de RF (microondas) o de sonido/ultrasonido. *

Para tener una idea de números: la banda audible va de unos 20 Hz a unos 20kHz. 
Esto es 15 m a 15 mm. El ultrasonido anda debajo de 15 mm. Pero porqué ir a 
ultrasonido si con 15 cm se obtuviera buena señal ? Esto es 2 kHz: audible ! 
Nadie cuestiona que los motores hacen ruido con silenciador y todo. 
Si hubiéramos nacido escuchando un pitido cada vez que pasa un micro a 
menos de 500 m también nos parecería normal. 

Paso siguiente: 
qué pierde más energía al cabo de 500 m: una onda sonora o una onda de radio ? 

Y un paso más: 
Qué es más simple y más barato de producir con la potencia necesaria para obtener un 
reflejo ? Microondas o ultrasonido. 

Respecto a la interferencia: 
Hay una cosa llamada COLIMACIÓN. En eso se basan todas las antenas parabólicas. 
La parábola concentra en su foco todas las ondas que provienen de una misma dirección. 
Además es reversible: también sirve para apuntar.
Basta seleccionar esta dirección con un DIAFAGMA y se tendrá una mejor relación Señal/Ruido. 
Este mecanismo permite sacar del medio toda fuente cercana indeseable. 
Las preguntas son ahora acerca de la factibilidad y la economía de la colimación y diafragmado 
de RF relativa a la del sonido.  

El láser es un caso atípico donde la radiación ya está colimada desde el inicio.
La macana es que la reflexión sobre objetos a distancias lejanas requiere un telescopio, 
o mira telescópica. Volvemos al tema de la alineación y el bamboleo. 
Además: rayo muy chico, blanco muy grande. 
Es más facil embocar el rayo cuando este y el blanco tienen dimensiones parecidas.
Este camino no me parece muy convergente que digamos. 

Sigo pensando.


----------



## MaMu

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Primero que nada creo que se te mezclaron los BBCodes.



Si, a veces pasa.



			
				Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Tengo entendido que las pistolas esas andan con ultrasonido.



Las pistolas que funcionan a ultrasonido, solamente miden velocidad, no sirven para medir distancias. Si bien existen rangers ultrasónicos para medir distancias, su funcionamiento es diferente, puesto a que no tienen la capacidad de medición en "movimiento", con lo que un uC es el encargado de promediar las mediciones y obtener un resultado, bastante efectivo.

En cuanto a una señal uW...
Lo veo aún más complejo, estaríamos en presencia de técnicas CFAR, DTM, MTI, MTD, STAP por citar algunas, por tratarse de un medio sometido al ruido, si a microondas nos referimos, puesto que el radio observador también podrá estar en movimiento, y hasta podría mezclarse en con otra unidad de otro móvil, por lo que habria que contemplar una correlación con esto (SSR).
Me resultó interesante el ejemplo de la curva. En un ámbito reducido, un autómata obtiene una matriz de variables del entorno, distancias, etc, y en base al constante cambio de estos, opera y se moviliza según los criterios de parametrización cuyo límite es el alcance (al igual que un radar). Yo me pregunto, como establecer una periferia variable, limitada por un máximo y mínimo , y a su vez conseguir estas variables de entorno en varias direcciones, o en cierto modo, en un angulo de visión?. Lo puedo imaginar en una escala reducida, imaginemos que el móvil es un carro miniatura y el ambiente es una habitación, bastará con hacer un cálculo de posicionamiento en base al sensado de las variables de entorno, claro está que los alcances son infimos comparados con el medio ambiente.

Es un tema Interesante.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ...Yendo al tema. Tengo entendido que las pistolas esas andan con ultrasonido. La longitud de onda del sonido (en general) también anda en los cm, y por lo tanto
> es apropiada para generar reflexión neta en objetos del tamaño de un vehículo.


Son de microondas, es una cavidad resonante con un diodo Gunn.
La frecuencias de trabajo son  > 10GHz  --> la longitud de onda es < 3cm



> ...Sigo pensando.


No estas pensando. Estas delirando.
Antes de seguir escribiendo , lee algo sobre radares y pistolas , y preguntate porque los hacen asi en lugar de aprovechar  los modulos Wen Shing que proponias al principio.


----------



## asherar

Si es cierto, puede ser que esté soñando (uno delira cuando tiene fiebre). 

Desde que leí que "lo que un hombre puede soñar otro lo puede realizar", no paro de soñar. 
Mi único pecado es insistir. Tengo la misma esperanza que el burro del refrán. 

Por qué repregunto e insisto ? 
Porque me parece que la mayoría de las veces las cosas no se hacen por autocensura. 
Por creernos menos, terminamos siendo menos en serio. 
Pero ese derrotismo lo construimos nosotros. 
Tenemos la misma materia gris que cualquiera, incluso menos frenos sociales. 
Menos especialización profesional. Y sin embargo nos frenamos.

(Editado: Aunque a veces me parece que es de gusto !)


----------



## bakhosm

como estan?

estuve leyendo y todo el tema y no se si ustedes entraron a la pagina que mostraron atras 

http://www.pyroelectro.com/projects/ir_radar/index.html 

que es esta aqui te sale lo que necesitas para hacerlo yo solo la ojie pero segun el video esta de 20 cm a 150 cm y de 1 mt. a 5mts. creo que modificnado algunos componentes pueden llegar a verse mas lejos y aqui practicamente pueden medir que tan lejos esta algo... 

veanla bien el unico detalle es que es en ingles...

aqui les dejo un pequeño troso textual si lo pueden traducir jeje mejor :$ 

"The goal of this project is to create a working ir radar system. The system will only be required to measure close proximity at an angle of 90 degrees as seen in the example above. The range of system is roughly 4-30cm, 20-150cm & 1m-5.5m depending upon which sensor you choose to use. "


----------



## Eduardo

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ...Se me ocurre una idea. La comento con alguien que creo le puede interesar.
> Esa persona me dice que no puede ser, que nadie lo hace así. Etc., etc.
> Pasan unos años y aparece la noticia que en EEUU, o en Japón, alguien tuvo la
> GENIAL IDEA de hacer eso que yo había pensado varios años antes.
> Me pasó con el reconocimiento verbal, el Segway, y otra cosa que no te la digo porque
> no me la vas a creer.


   El reconocimiento verbal    
No me digas que sos el de la foto 
http://www-03.ibm.com/ibm/history/exhibits/specialprod1/specialprod1_7.html

Y el Segway  
El pendulo invertido (o inverted pendulum para los gusten google)  es un problema mecanico viejo.
Para materializarlo en un vehiculo masivo no hacian falta las alucinaciones de Alejandro Sherar sino tecnologia y bastante plata.

Vos estas peor de la cabeza de lo que parecias, sos el tipico delirante que vive descubriendo maquinas de movimiento.


----------



## asherar

Ta buena la foto. Pero no soy yo. En el 62 yo estaba muy ocupado naciendo. 
Además no se ve muy digital la cosa. 

Es así la cosa. No somos nada.


----------



## Fogonazo

Este soy yo con mi fiel regla de calculo Nestler


----------



## asherar

Yo siendo las 12 y 10 me pregunto qué es lo que realmente representa un mérito. 
Soñar ? imaginar ? inventar ? realizar ? hacer guita ? ..... ?
No sé. Ultimamente no estoy consiguiendo cerveza negra. 
Por eso tomo coca-cola. No es lo mismo !


----------



## KARAPALIDA

bakhosm : eso se aproxima mucho a lo que quiero hacer.

Y? menos discucion y mas circuitos, Ustedes que son los sabios del foro. Algo para hacerrr tipo radar, ahora viene mis vacasiones (un poco tarde pero bue) y quiero hacer uno de esos.

No entiendo vien como es la señal que rebota, y si el objeto esta , digamos a 45º grados, no rebota nada para donde esta el emisor?

Saludos


----------



## asherar

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> ... No entiendo vien como es la señal que rebota, y si el objeto esta , digamos a 45º grados, no rebota nada para donde esta el emisor? ...


Acá Eduardo me recomendó ir a leer. 
Ya me está convenciendo.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

ja ja ja, yo puedo leer, otra cosa es comprender 

bue hoy rompi mi propio record puse "bien" con "v".jajaja

Me voy a apolillar tranquilo . Se vemos


----------



## Eduardo

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Yo siendo las 12 y 10 me pregunto qué es lo que realmente representa un mérito.
> Soñar ? imaginar ? inventar ? realizar ? hacer guita ? ..... ?


- Soñar e imaginar tiene merito cuando se trata de algo factible fisicamente , aunque por limitaciones tecnologicas y economicas sea imposible llevarlo a la practica.
Lo que soñas vos,  son cosas incompletas, donde los aspectos delicados, tanto fisicos como tecnicos y operativos, te los pasas por **************** y das por sentado que las señales van a ser tan limpias e intensas que las podes ingresar a un PIC y hop! suena una chicharra.

- Inventar es muy meritorio.  Lo que haces vos, reinventar MAL lo ya inventado, no tiene merito.

- Realizar  es inventar con guita.

- Hacer guita no tiene nada que ver con lo anterior, eso lo decide la habilidad comercial que se tenga. Que en la mayoria de los tipos inteligentes y creativos (tecnica y cientificamente) no existe.


----------



## asherar

Que des tu opinión me parece bien.

Que me uses de ejemplo no me gusta tanto. Y que me agredas mucho menos. 





			
				_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Lo que soñas *vos*, son cosas incompletas, donde los aspectos delicados, tanto fisicos como tecnicos y operativos,  te los pasas por ...


 Acá, además de afirmar algo falso, estás infringiendo la norma 2.10 de las políticas del foro. 


> 2.10 Los usuarios deben usar un lenguaje *cortés, respetuoso y gentil*. Ningún usuario puede publicar material o contenido que sea conocidamente falso, *difamatorio*, insultante,  *acusatorio, vulgar, hostil*, obsceno, profano, de orientación sexual, amenazante, racista o  que fomente cualquier tipo de odio, ilegal en algún país o región, invasivo de la privacidad de alguna persona o que vulnere alguna ley o derechos de autor.


Correspondería que te disculpes, en este mismo ámbito, caso contrario solicitaré al 
administrador que haga efectivo el inciso 1.5.



			
				_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> ... y das por sentado que las señales van a ser tan limpias e intensas que las podes ingresar a un PIC y hop! suena una chicharra.


 Eso nunca lo dije ni se desprende de nada que haya escrito. En todos los casos que tengo dudas lo aclaro expresamente. El que sabe leer lo ha leido.



			
				_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Lo que haces *vos*, reinventar MAL lo ya inventado, no tiene merito.


 Por menos que esto me han llamado la atención en este foro. 

Aparte no sé porqué te preocupa tanto lo que pienso. Parece que sos el único.
Si estoy equivocado, mejor para vos: te podés lucir.
O ya nos conocemos personalmente ? Si es así podrías identificarte mejor "_Eduardo_".


----------



## Eduardo

"La gente no se ofende cuando le mienten, se ofende cuando le dicen la verdad"


PD. No me acuerdo el autor... O era anonimo?


----------



## asherar

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> "La gente no se ofende cuando le mienten, se ofende cuando le dicen la verdad"



Yo no me ofendo, solo trato de evitar que te expulsen.   

En mi opinión lo que han sido transgredidas son las políticas del foro. 
Una pequeña transgresión da lugar a otra un poco mayor, y esa a otra mayor, y así ...

Solicito a algún moderador que se exprese acerca del tema. 
Tal vez MaMu, que andás por estos lares.


----------



## bakhosm

JEJE funciona por lo que entendi con infra rojo y si lo quieres que agarre un angulo mayor a 45 deberiamos ver como hacemos lo del motor abarque mas creo que habira que hacer un ajuste al motor y al circuito indicador para que trabaje con mas leds y entre otras cosas...


espero que me entiendan despues de ver esto se ve facil, solo creo que si queremos mas eficiencia hay que cambiar el circuito del radar por otra cosa abarque una mayor distancia


----------



## MaMu

Sólo voy a decir un par de cosas:

Cada usuario tiene derecho a manifestar su opinión, dar a conocer sus ideas, etc., pero ésto no da derecho alguno de manifestarlo con agravios de ninguna índole, mucho menos cuando se infringe claramente una norma del Foro.

Toda discución ajena al tema en cuestión deberá ser resuelta entre las partes de forma privada, con lo que deberá usarse los mensajes privados para tal fin.

En lo personal, es un tema que me interesa, y creo que todos han expresado ideas muy buenas, sin ahondar en cuales son delirantes y cuales son profesionales. Todas son perfectamente válidas sin importar cuales tengan carencia de rigor cientifico.

Lo importante es que no se mezclen cuestiones personales en el tema, que sin ir más lejos, no son del interés en cuestión por parte del lector.

Toda desvirtuación de tema, finaliza con un cierre definitivo del tema.

Invito a todas las partes a enfocarse pura y exclusivamente en el tema a tratar, de lo contrario se va a proceder a aplicar las sanciones correspondientes sin dar lugar a reclamo alguno. Las políticas de aceptación de registro no son cuestionables.

Saludos


----------



## asherar

bakhosm dijo:
			
		

> como estan? ...
> estuve leyendo y todo el tema y no se si ustedes entraron a la pagina que mostraron atras ...
> que es esta aqui te sale lo que necesitas para hacerlo yo solo la ojie pero segun el video esta de 20 cm a 150 cm y de 1 mt. a 5mts. creo que modificnado algunos componentes pueden llegar a verse mas lejos y aqui practicamente pueden medir que tan lejos esta algo
> ...



Disculpame que se me pasó tu post pero tuve que atender otro pequeño problemita.

Es cierto, por lo que dice ahí el alcance de estos infrarrojos es de a lo sumo 5.5 m. 
Asimismo, como se ve en la curva de la hoja de datos en el link, 




los reflejos a distancias más largas tienen cada vez más error. Si vos te movés 
unos cm, la señal cambia muy poco. Le están sacando el máximo jugo a esos sensores. 
Los IR pasivos de las alarmas andan por ahí o más (~>5m).
Si queremos medir un reflejo de algo situado a 500 m no tenemos ni para empezar. 
Para lo único que nos alcanza es para gatillar un air-bag gigante que se abra en la 
trompa del colectivo, del lado de afuera, algunos mili-segundos antes del choque.  
No me preguntes cómo queda el auto que viene atrás !


----------



## bakhosm

jeje   si lo se.. esto creo que mas que todo sirve para usarlo en los robots
 para indicador de obstaculo y asi hacer que gireal estar algo cerca el obstaculo...

sabes que vi por aqui que venden antenas armadas de wi-fi...  es decir con su protector para usarla externamente, no se como podriamos hacer funcionar (ahi enrtariamos a lo mismo que han estado discutiendo ustedes anteriormente) ya que con un programa se puede saber la distancia del objeto..

tambien he estado pensando por bluetooth, ya que aquellos tiene alcance de 10 mts (si tomamos los de los celulares, pero creo que llegan a mas xq se podria ampliar la potencia de los mismos asi me comentaron una vez no se si sera cierto) pero no se como podriamos calcular la distancia entre objetos...

mi suposicion es que si queremos hacer un radar de 500 mts. hay que usar una señal de radio frecuencia y algo mas corto seria con infra rojo... 

que opinan?


----------



## asherar

bakhosm dijo:
			
		

> ... si tomamos los de los celulares ... pero no se como podriamos calcular la distancia entre objetos ...
> 
> ... algo mas corto seria con infra rojo ...
> que opinan?



Cualquiera sea la radiación, si no esté colimada tiene una caida de intensidad que va con el cuadrado de la distancia al emisor. Por eso muchos piensan en el láser. 
Pérdidas va a haber. La cuestión es saber cuánto. 
Disculpame si me ausento de este tema por un tiempo. 
Entre el concurso de Fogonazo y otras "yerbas", ando medio ocupado. 
Tengo que ponerme a leer !

Saludos !


----------



## bakhosm

tranquilo... mas bien yo tambien ando full en la universidad ya uqe tengo que ver que hago de proyecto... pero eso seria otro tema a lo mejor posteo algo... pa ver si me orientan jeje...


y para usar el laser que yo sepa si el material no es reflector no tendria el rebote necesario o podriamos cambiar el infrarojo por un laser a ver que tal funciona...


----------



## asherar

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Me resultó interesante el ejemplo de la curva. En un ámbito reducido, un autómata obtiene una matriz de variables del entorno, distancias, etc, y en base al constante cambio de estos, opera y se moviliza según los criterios de parametrización cuyo límite es el alcance (al igual que un radar). Yo me pregunto, como establecer una periferia variable, limitada por un máximo y mínimo , y a su vez conseguir estas variables de entorno en varias direcciones, o en cierto modo, en un angulo de visión?. Lo puedo imaginar en una escala reducida, imaginemos que el móvil es un carro miniatura y el ambiente es una habitación, bastará con hacer un cálculo de posicionamiento en base al sensado de las variables de entorno, claro está que los alcances son infimos comparados con el medio ambiente.
> ...



No se puede experimentar en una habitación porque en distancias cortas se forman ondas estacionarias que no ocurren en espacio abierto. Eso te cambia todo, en lugar de tiempo 
de vuelo ahí conviene calcular la f de transferencia instante a instante. 

Vos que parece que sabés de algoritmos y de análisis de señal, ¿qué te parece un software análizador de imágenes que reconozca una silueta de camión, colectivo o auto, sobre un fondo de ruido a 500 m ? Por lo que he visto en revistas científicas de óptica (Applied Optics y similares) hay algoritmos de "pattern recognition" muy elaborados y sensibles. 

La pregunta es ¿ se podrá conseguir legalmente alguno o habrá que ponerse a programar ?

Saludos


----------



## MaMu

El tema de la visión de robot, es bastante compleja, porque siempre se hace un reconocimiento a travéz de un patrón, por lo que la mayoria de los análisis se hacen de forma estática. 
El problema que nos atañe, es el parámetro profundidad, y este es mucho más complejo que la distinción de un color o de una imágen térmica, estaríamos hablando de diagramar una nueva norma haciendo cálculos vectoriales sobre una imágen patron instantánea, lo que no es poca cosa. Un cosa es emitir una sonda abc, y analizar como esta sonda regresa y sacar valores por conclusiones, y otra más dificil, es sacar valores, sobre una sonda sin retorno, es decir, analizar su comportamiento sin esperar recepción.
Que lindo seria que todos los vehiculos portaran radiobalizas y transmitieran constantemente su posición, que lindo, pero inimaginable.
Yo creo que hay que buscar más a fondo sobre este tema, pero encarando el asunto desde el objeto a detectar y no desde el detector, es decir:
Que tenemos del otro lado?
Que puede rebotar?
No hace mucho tiempo, vi un video de autotrónica donde controlaban un "escarabajo (VW)" por RF, y este, esquivaba obstáculos (paredes, otros autos, barriles de aceite, conos y demas) por ultrasonido.


----------



## asherar

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> ... Yo creo que hay que buscar más a fondo sobre este tema, pero encarando el asunto desde el objeto a detectar y no desde el detector, es decir:
> Que tenemos del otro lado?
> Que puede rebotar?



Bueno, es que la idea viene por ahí, lo que pasa es que me falta algo de información práctica.
Simplifiquemos la imagen !
Supongamos que en las esquinas del micro visto de frente, se le ponen 4 leds infrarrojos, o esos "nuevos" leds (superradiantes?). Uno en cada esquina.
No pensemos en la reflexión, pensemos en detectar desde el micro que vamos nosotros la *emisión* del otro micro que viene. 
Yo quisiera saber:
¿ Desde qué distancia reconocería los 4 leds, una cámara CCD con una mira telescópica buena ? ¿ Se llega a los 500 m ? 
¿ Y con pirómetros (como los de sensores de movimiento de las alarmas) refrigerados ?
Pregunto en serio porque no tengo idea del alcance.
Es un problema de relación señal/ruido. Si tengo señal me pongo a analizar los aspectos 
dinámicos, si no tengo señal me busco otro método. 

Tal vez convenga un método de detección lejana, intenso pero poco preciso (donde se requiere anticipación) y otro método de corto alcance y más preciso para la detección cercana (donde se requiere mayor precisión). 
Que un solo método cubra todos los rangos sería mucho pedir. 

Saludos !


----------



## asherar

A ver qué pasa si posteo esto que salió anunciado por Elektor: 

http://www.elektor.com/news/freescale-launches-rf-devices-for-radar.519174.lynkx

Atención al final:

The one-off price for the MRF6V14300H is USD 300, while the one-off price for the *MRF6V10010N is USD 40*.

Saludos !


----------



## KARAPALIDA

la semana pasada estube en una exposicion del ejercito y pude ver en funcionamiento un radar, de efecto dopler,con un alcance de 40km, lo singular es que funcionaba como sonar, no se veia, se escuchaba.

En una pantalla mostraba una linea vertical (distancia, primero en un total de 20km), en esa linea aparecian unas rayitas(horizontales), con un tamaño determinado por la intencidad del movimiento (max 5mm).

El operador con el pad podia seleccionar esas rayitas y quedarce escuchando, solo esa rayita ( Eso es lo que me parecio mas intresante) si bien no se escuchaba el sonido real, se escuchaba un sumbido por ejemplo de un motor y sus cambios de marcha, o sea que cada cosa tiene un sonido caracteristico, el radar es estatico o gira 360º, y marca una sola linea vertical, o una ala lado de la otra si esta girando.

Saludos


----------



## asherar

Esto es algo que encontré en internet. 
Sirve para entender el tipo de mecanismos que intervienen cuando uno usa microondas en un radar. 
Aunque la cosa no es muy simple hay algunas fórmulas sencillas que pueden guiar el diseño del blanco para ser o NO ser detectado.


----------



## asherar

Acá está la traduccion al castellano de una teoría sobre antenas, que apunta a las aplicaciones 
de radar.  Antenas. Introducción y Aplicaciones. 
del libro "Antenna analysis" de Edward A. Wolff. - Ed. Wiley & Sons (1967). 
El libro es medio viejo pero por suerte el electromagnetismo no cambia con los años. 
Finalmente me decidí a incursionar.
Iremos construyendo un tutorial de antenas, ya que hasta ahora nadie pinta por ese lado.


----------



## belle

Bueno se que para muchos este ya es un tema cerrado , pero quisiera insistir con lo del radiolocalizador ,casero , El punto es que necesito que me ayuden con la construccion de un proyecto estilo "cazador de zorros" , bueno como sabran se trata de localizar un zorro ( en mi caso un perro)  por medio de un Tx y Rx 

Ustedes han escuchado hablar de los radiolocalizadores , bueno este pertenece a la rama de la "radiogoniometria" bueno , el punto es que mi proyecto consiste en localizar un animal ( en este caso un perro ) el cual posee un Tx el cual cada 3 segundos ( por ejemplo ) emitira una señal  , y yo debo tener el Rx el cual se supone debe activar un pitido cuando apunte en la direccion exacta en la cual se encuentra el perro,y si no es muy ambisioso de mi parte saber un aproximado de la distancia  del perro . 

Bueno ya tengo 2 semanas  averiguando del tema , las antenas y todo , pero mi gran problema es que no se que Tx y Rx utilizar , no se si construirlo o comprarlo,  pero si quiero  que la distancia sea minimo 200 mts si es Kms mejor ... ,me han recomendado comprar uno q venden en EEUU 

http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_información.php?products_id=7815

 es mas o menos lo que busco pero ya se acabaron .

Tambien quiero que sea pequeño por lo que no quiero que se vea mucha cosa en el perro .

Este Producto(mi proyecto)ya lo venden en internet para localizar mascotas y cuesta por arriba de los 500 dolares , pero obaviamente que yo aspiro a algo mas prehistorico y barato .

Bueno espero me conteste a la brevedad , seguire investigando , muxas gracias por antemano .


----------



## LG

hola acabo de registrarme   y   estuve  viendo algunos       post      y  bue   tal vez  lo an expresado  ya      
pero  se puede hacer  con un  emisor   y  un receptor de ultrasonido         habria  que  registrarle el tiempo  de  rebote   y luego   calcularle  la distancia      el  unico  problema   que  deberia pensar  mas   es la interfaz   grafica       lo  ideal seria con la pc             estuve  viendo algunas paginas de robotica   en la cual se   publicaba  sobre  un   robot   el  SR1    que utilizaba  un radar  de barrido    que se visualizaba  en la pc atravez  de un modem      

si  en algun  momento  digo algo erroneo   avisenme por favor        gracias


----------



## dEREK

bueno lo primero es hacer la etapa de circuiteria la cual recibira la señal con la frecuencia deseada ..como voz deseas hacer un rastreador entonces las cosas se facilitan.
Primero el receptor debe enviar el pulso cuando reciba una señal con la frecuencia deseada.
hay que mencionar que el transmisor debe estar constantemente emitiendo la señal y cuando el receptor la detecte este le enviara un pulso y mostrara si estas cerca o no...o del rango permitido..ah y yo también soy programador pero con conocimientos de electrónica suficientes para construir lo que desee...bueno entonces voy a realizar el circuito para postearlo o te daré mi correo si aun te interesa el proyecto ...mi correro es :wilfolightfire18@hotmail.com  ..

Si existen dudas amigos no duden en preguntar..valga la redundancia...


----------



## asherar

belle dijo:
			
		

> Bueno se que para muchos este ya es un tema cerrado ....



Tema cerrado ? Minga !
Cuando eso pasa es que se esta por iniciar una solución radicalmente diferente basada en una tecnología por la cual nadie daba dos mangos (=pesos=$$$) hasta poco tiempo atrás...!


----------



## marcelotvt

han encontrado algun circuito base¿


----------



## luchotiz

Perdon que me meta pero me parecio muy interesante el tema.
Lo que queres armar es un emisor y un receptor de radio, deberias tener un receptor y un emisor conectado a la pc que emita una señal en una frecuencia determinada y con una modulacion conocida (podria ser un control remoto de modelismo, estos tienen mucho alcance, o uno de algun juguete, son de menor calidad pero funcionan igual podes armarlo pero no lo recomiendo porque trabajar con bobinas en alta frecuencia es bastante engorroso).
Luego tendras tu "valiza" o "radiofaro" que tendra que tener un emisor y un receptor del mismo tipo que el de la pc.

En el radio faro programaras un microcontrolador, te recomiendo usar el PIC 16f84 que es sencillo de manejar y tiene la capacidad que necesitas.
Programas el pic para que cuando el receptor del radiofaro detecte señal, envie a traves de su emisor una señal que detectaras con tu receptor en la pc.

Ahora tienes que tener en cuenta que:
- El receptor conectado a tu pc tiene que recibir  de forma focal, por lo que deberas fabricarle una antena parabolica o un tubo de recepcion que gire.
Con esto se logra detectar el angulo de posicion de la valiza.
-La distancia al radiofaro la calculas con los tiempos de procesamiento de tu programa en la pc, el programa en el pic y el tiempo que hay entre que envias desde la pc una señal y  la recibis.
-Desde la pc tendras que emitir pulsos o paquetes de informacion con una frecuencia bastante mayor a la que gira el receptor de tu pc.
-Tienes que codificar de distinta forma la señal de tu pc y la del radiofaro para que el receptor de tu pc no confunda una con otra.
-En el mercado existen paquetes de rf para manejar con microcontroladores (yo conozco el TWS-434 / RWS-434 pero seguro hay mas, este es barato)

Adentrandonos mas en lo que es emision y recepcion.
Debes comunicar primero el emisor que tendras en la pc con la pc, para esto usas el puerto serie y utilizas como mediador entre la pc y el emisor un controlador(sigo pensando en el 16f84). Puedes usar el mismo controlador para mover el motor que hara girar el receptor y para comunicar a este con la pc, si no me equivoco las patas del 16f84 te alcanzarian para todo, es cuestion de ver que motor usas para el movimiento.

El radiofaro tendria un receptor y un emisor conectados a un mismo controlador, el cual esta programado para recibir solo la señal codificada que emitiste desde tu pc y ante esta señal emitir un pulso o paquete de duracion mayor a una vuelta completa del receptor de tu pc.

Si tenes dudas sobre algo avisa y te paso algo mas de data, igual buscando en la net conseguis todo lo necesario,espero que te sea util de alguna forma...  

te paso algunos links para vayas ojeando

http://www.eis.uva.es/amuva/Niple-16F84.pdf
http://www2.ing.puc.cl/~mtorrest/downloads/pic/tutorial_pic.pdf


----------



## asherar

No se si de acá se podrá sacar algo en limpio, pero por lo visto no era taaaaaaan complicado: 

http://www.tenzornn.ru/downloads/Loceng5.pdf


----------



## polacomaster

Este sistema esta bien, pero y si lo que se busca es solo, por ahora, que encienda una serie de led´s según la distancia a la que se encuentre el objeto? 20mts, 50mts, 200mts o solo hasta unos 100mts, la idea es detectar cualquier objeto, un vehículo o algo así… si alguien me podría facilitar alguna ayuda para poder encontrar algo similar pero que se pueda hacer en casa le agradecería…. gracias


----------



## elias777666

la verdad este sistema de ultrasonidos es muy complelo pero te mando la codificacion de los dec


----------



## bondadoso

en esta pagina: http://www.servisystem.com.ar/doppler/main.html
esta el diseño de un radar por efecto doppler se ve bastante bueno.


----------



## asherar

Esta es una aplicación de la tecnología UWB que mencioné en el _mensaje 97_

Desarrollan un radar para localizar personas desaparecidas bajo los escombros

El artículo data del 2007


----------



## mtskbza

Yo hice un sistema que cumplia los que ustedes buscan en un rango de 2.15Km, Con etapas AM, ASK y FSK.. podia distinguir 3 receptores los cuales estaban condificados y eran decodificados cuando enviaban el rebote al trasmisor que media la distancia con un paquete de datos la receptora sincronizaba las emisora que enviaban los paquetes,. tenia un porcentaje de error de un 8% lo cual era muy grosero, pero es un poco complicado de hacer!


----------



## kenyo

bueno en conclusión, el circuito final seria.......
PD: Quiero hacer una para ponerle a mi moto, para recuperarla cuando me la roben


----------



## Fogonazo

kenyo dijo:


> bueno en conclusión, el circuito final seria.......
> PD: Quiero hacer una para ponerle a mi moto, para recuperarla cuando me la roben



Para so necesitas un sistema de rastreo (Localizador) y *NO* un radar.


----------



## zealot2

Yo tengo una idea muy humilde al respecto y quisiera compartirla con ustedes, pues realmente no veo dicha complijidad en cuanto al rastreo del objeto.  Pues el radar pudiera estar compuesto por una yagui, y emitir una honda estremadamente direccional, este radar debe ir girando los 360 grados, y todo el tiempo iria emitiendo un pulso, cualquiera que sea, todo esto con un reloj vien grande por supuesto. Tenemos el objeto que tiene el zorro, sea puesto en un gato, en un perro o en una persona, oyendo todo el tiempo, y en espero de dicho pulso (todo esto usando el medidor de frecuencias, o algun sistema de dialogo que con un poco de programacion se puede hacer facilmente), una vez que el objeto detecta el pulso, sabe que en ese instante el trasmisor esta mirando a el, esta alineado, entonces este receptor, para de recibir, suchea a modo de transmision y emite un pulso de que es el, como mismo lo hace el trasmisor, el trasmisor lo escucha, porque todo el tiempo esta conmutando en enviar pulsos y recibir respuesta del objeto. Luego con pruebas y pruebas sacar la distancia por retardo.  Todo esto repito con troncos de quarzos. Creo que la idea resultaria, y el posicionamiento, bueno esta dado por la posicion que tiene el radar en ese  momento, porque va girando, diganme si es valida?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

zealot2 dijo:


> Yo tengo una idea muy humilde al respecto y quisiera compartirla con ustedes, pues realmente no veo dicha complijidad en cuanto al rastreo del objeto.  Pues el radar pudiera estar compuesto por una yagui, y emitir una honda estremadamente direccional, este radar debe ir girando los 360 grados, y todo el tiempo iria emitiendo un pulso, cualquiera que sea, todo esto con un reloj vien grande por supuesto. Tenemos el objeto que tiene el zorro, sea puesto en un gato, en un perro o en una persona, oyendo todo el tiempo, y en espero de dicho pulso (todo esto usando el medidor de frecuencias, o algun sistema de dialogo que con un poco de programacion se puede hacer facilmente), una vez que el objeto detecta el pulso, sabe que en ese instante el trasmisor esta mirando a el, esta alineado, entonces este receptor, para de recibir, suchea a modo de transmision y emite un pulso de que es el, como mismo lo hace el trasmisor, el trasmisor lo escucha, porque todo el tiempo esta conmutando en enviar pulsos y recibir respuesta del objeto. Luego con pruebas y pruebas sacar la distancia por retardo.  Todo esto repito con troncos de quarzos. Creo que la idea resultaria, y el posicionamiento, bueno esta dado por la posicion que tiene el radar en ese  momento, porque va girando, diganme si es valida?


Hola Amigo, bueno lo que comentaste es mas o menos como funciona un radar, mi pregunta es: Que frecuencia y potencia usarias?
      Y la señal que emites, recuerda que es atenuada con el cuadrado de la distancia, necesitaras un sintonizador de muy alta ganancia!!!


----------



## pandacba

La frecuencia debe estar en función de la distancia a la que se quiere detectar el objeto y en función de ello se elige la frecuencia, si hace más de 60 años se pudo hacer con los elementos que habia entonces, hoy por hoy es mucho más fácil, solo hay que tener el espiritu emprendedor de los pioneros ya que sin el jamás hubieran llegado a ningún lado, con el se ve soluciones a los problemas que aparencen y no peros que terminan transformando rocas en el camino


----------



## yuneiky01

Hola a todos, después de haber leído casi todo me parece que aquí sucede lo mismo que en el tema de los detector de metal por impulso, todo el mundo da una idea aquí y allá pero ni un resistor he visto todavía par entrar en detalles ? y para los expertos tengo una pregunta simple si el objeto no es metálico se produce algún rebote con la alta frecuencia o para otros objetos hay que usar sistema al estilo Sonar?


----------



## asherar

La respuesta es también simple: 
Para que un objeto a detectar devuelva algo de RF es necesario que al menos la superficie sea de un material conductor de la electricidad. 
La onda RF incidente es un campo electromagnético que induce corrientes superficiales en el objeto, hasta la profundidad del espesor "skin". 
Estas corrientes son las que generan el campo RF radiante, que es detectado como señal de retorno. 
La potencia necesaria en el emisor para detectar el retorno desde grandes distancias hace que el generador deba ser muy potente, además de muy estable en frecuencia. 
Conmutar la antena entre emisora y detectora requiere sintonía muy precisa para no quemar el amplificador con la propia señal emitida. 
Además, cuanto más alta es la frecuenca todo es más complicado.
Aún así hay radares de más de 30 GHz (longitud de onda de 1 cm o menos). 
El problema es que en ese rango se absorbe mucho en el vapor de agua de la atmósfera, y eso le da alcance de no más de un par de metros.
Este es el rango del microondas que usamos para cocinar (casualmente). 
Algunos autos de alta gama usan un radar en ese rango, como ayuda para estacionar.


----------



## yuneiky01

Que elemento de salida utilizaria este emisor, Morfet o Transistor...


----------



## fruterito

Hola, acabo de entrar por primera vez en el foro y antes de iniciar un nuevo post he leido y seguido el hilo de este que quizá me ayudaba. 

En mi caso estoy intentando crear un sistema para posicionar a una persona en un area abierta de tamaño parecido a un campo de fútbol. El problema que tengo es que quiero una precisión de 1 o 2 centímetros. Creo que es una cosa bastante difícil tecnológicamente hablando pero me gustaría probarlo. En todo lo que se habla aquí, se refieren a un radar que detecte la distancia y la dirección donde se encuentra el nodo móvil, pero a mi me parece mas adecuado poner al menos 4 antenas fijas (parecido a los satélites para el GPS) emisoras que detecten la distancia del nodo móvil por separado y mediante trigonometria calcular exactamente la posición de la persona.

Mi experiencia y conocimientos de electrónica aún son bajos, con lo que me gustaría que alguien me echara una mano con el diagrama de bloques o el esquema básico a seguir para conseguir mi propósito.

Por lo que sé, necesitaría un sistema emisor receptor de radio con un trigger que sincronizara el tiempo de emisión y el de recepción para luego detectar la distancia a partir del tiempo de vuelo usando un integrador o algo parecido, verdad? el problema que encuentro es que el tiempo para detectar una persona a 20 metros por ejemplo, es tan pequeño que el clk del sistema tendría que ser muy muy rápido para obtener una precisión del orden del centímetro. 

Algún consejo, guía o ayuda?


----------



## chclau

Precisión de uno o dos centímetros no lo conseguís fácil ni con GPS que están sincronizados con relojes atómicos bastante caritos por cierto. Te doy una idea. Y si colocás cámaras en varios puntos que hagan posicionamiento basado en puntos de referencia del terreno y el sujeto a posicionar?


----------



## fruterito

Gracias por contestar, lo de las camaras ya lo habia pensado pero lo descarté precisamente también por el precio. He visto que ya hay relojes atomicos comerciales http://www.neoteo.com/sa45s-reloj-atomico-en-un-chip que son caros pero no tanto como me podría haber imaginado. Es cierto que los GPS cuesta que den una precisión tan buena pero según un cálculo rápido usando el dato que nos dan del SA45s, este tiene una deriva de 3E-10 segundos en un mes, con lo que calculando para una hora de funcionamiento se de-sincroniza 4.16E-13 s, tiempo suficiente para dar una precisión bastante más pequeña que el centímetro. 
He pensado en usar clk's mas baratos que tengan una deriva suficiente pero no he encontrado de momento muchos datos. Alguna ayuda?
Gracias!


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Pienso en voz alta sobre el tema inicial del hilo.
Un transponder. Emito una señal, el transponder la recibe y retransmite en otra frecuencia. El receptor del "radar" analiza el tiempo transcurrido. Además la antena debe ser muy direccional y giratoria, y para hacer antenas pequeñas, quizás en la banda de 144 MHz o similar. La ventaja es que los rebotes emitidos por el mismo "radar" no interfieren ya que son de otra frecuencia que la que se usa en la recepción.


----------



## RURIY

Saludos a todoooos, bueno al haber leido las 2 primeras y ultimas paginas he visto q el tema es muy variado y nutrido por muchas personas. Estoy muy interesado en esto, pero al parecer llegue un poco tarde!  Necesito hacer un proyecto en para mi clase de antenas, el cual consta de un GPR (Ground Penetrating Radar) y veo q aki tal vez me puedan ayudar en algo o yo a ustedes.

Primero quiesiera opinar algo (que es lo que me parece a mi, si alguien esta en desacuerdo hagamelo saber), lo que buscan aqui es un radar que detecto objetos por asi decirlo "pasivos", o sea q no interactuan con el radar directamente, p.ej. personas, edificios, objetos, etc. O desean un dispositivo destinado a mandar una señal a un receptor (al cual se le desconoce la ubicacion) para que este establezca un lazo con el transmisor? si su respuesta es la ultima, es un simple enlaze entre 2 dispositivos, que es lo q usan los celulares d hoy en dia, y se puede implementar relativamente facil... simplemente mandamos una señal modulada (AM, FM, PM...etc) la cual interactuara con el receptor y devolvera otra señal (preferiblemente en la misma frecuencia d portadora que la del transmisor principal) que será interceptada por el transmisor principal, hay q tener en cuenta para esto que los 2 circuitos deben estar sincronizados.

Por otro lado si lo que se quiere es encontrar un objeto "pasivo" (por asi decirlo) como por ejemplo la persona en el campo de furbol, puede ser util un arreglo de antenas simple, en la cual se tiene q tener en cuenta el patrón d radiacion, este ultimo se puede cambiar variando las fases de cada antena en forma uniforme en cada una, esto puede hacer que el patron d radiacion cambie haciendo (si se desea) un giro de 360° asi que olvidense q la antena gira!  estas antenas se llaman antenas inteligentes, las cuales varian su patron de radiacion a conveniencia para optimizar la energia, estos sistemas los usan los enlaces telefonicos moviles.

Lei, tambien, algo sobre que las ondas solo rebotan en ciertos materiales, bueno eso es totalmente relativo, tanto a las caracteristicas del material, como la longitud de onda, por ejemplo: se sabe que la luz visible al ojo humano, atravesaria sin ningun tipo de problemas una lámina transparente de plexiglass, mientras que la luz infrarroja no lograria atravesarlo. este ultimo no lo atraviesa por q la lamina presenta una alta impedancia en cuanto a la onda incidente que a el llega, aqui les dejo unos apuntes de un buen profesor de mi universidad, en el cual habla sobre el fenomeno de onda incidente, especificamente en la seccion de incidencia perpendicular. http://www.ing.uc.edu.ve/~azozaya/docs/tem2/OnPlanas.pdf Aqui no concluye nada sobres las dimensiones del objeto en cuanto a la longitud d onda, se supone un caso ideal (como casi todo en la universidad ¬¬) pero al indagar descubri que la longitud de onda influye en la detenccion de objetos, debido a que si es muy grande el objeto respecto a la longitud de onda este se polariza esto pasa en los ciruitos cotidianos (la frecuencia es 60Hz, por lo tanto entramos en el caso de constantes concentradas, para los que sabes sobre sistemas de ondas guiadas), si son de tamaños comparables puede ocurrir el fenomeno de resonancia, si la longitud de onda es pequeña frente al objeto esta rebotara sin ningun problema, pero debe tomarse en cuenta que la potencia q se refleja depende de las propiedades del medio. En conclusion se debe saber (si quieres trabajar con un radar con antenas):
1. que se quiere detectar con el radar
2. a q distancia lo deseas detectar
practicamente al tener los datos anteriores todo lo demas es cuestion de calculo.
En mi caso deseo hacer un radar subterraneo como el que se posteo, que es un radar detector de personas util en derrumbes, etc. pero orientado a materiales (que todavia no me decido ). Lo que si deseo sobre mi sistema es que su calidad de detalla en imagenes sea muy alta. Por eso vi que alguien comento algo sobre la triangulacion, busque entre sus comentarios de nuevo pero no encontre el comentario nuevamente y ya estoy cayendo del sueño!  asi que si alguien sabe sobre como crear imagenes mediante datos obtenidos de una antena  se lo agradeceria muchisimo. para los q revisaron la pagina de mi profesor y les gusto aki les dejo la pagina en general sobre todos los cursos que ha dictado. tal vez les sirva en algun futuro http://www.ing.uc.edu.ve/~azozaya/docencia.html

Bueno espero haber aportado algo, y espero q tamb me ayuden, y gracias d antemanos ps.
y recuerden que radar es una cosa y establecer una conexion, enlaze, transmision de datos, etc es otra cosa (donde la ultima es mucho mas facil en mi opinion ) Saludos


----------



## tomassosaoconnor

Tomasito dijo:


> Estoy completamente seguro de haber leído un artículo en la revista Hobby (Argentina, década del '30), donde se describia detalladamente la construcción de un Radar Valvular (léase, que funciona con valvulas al vacío) con "elementos faciles de conseguir" y de facil realización.
> Me acuerdo que no era algo de mucha envergadura (algo de 6 valvulas usaba si no mal recuerdo) y que aseguraban que funcionaba. Supongo que es posible transistorizar el circuito sin demasiadas complicaciones.


Caigo tarde, pero bueno... ¿será éste?


----------



## Casti

Wow, que reliquia. Tienes la revista original?


----------

